# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mirdita, një vatër e qëndresës antiosmane

## Jamarber

MIRDITA 
eshte nje krahine qe zen nje vend me rendesi ne historine e popullit shqiptare,ne luften per liri,pamvarsi,demokraci e mbrojtjen e traditave te lashta te popullit tone.
Organizimi shoqerore dhe veteqeverisja e kesaj krahine,prej kohesh kane terhequr vemendien e mjafte studiueseve ,historjaneve e shkrimtareve vendase dhe te huaj.

----------


## Jamarber

mendova te hape kete teme per keto arsye:
1-Mirdita eshte nje krahine me nje histori te pasure shekullore.
2-Shume lexuese ne forume nuke kane njohuri per kete krahine dhe mendova se do jete interesante te dinin diqka.
3-Eshte e vetmja krahine qe eshte 100 per qind katolike,dhe ka qene fanatike ne ruajtjen e traditave e kultures se vjeter shqiptare,pore kete fakt shume veta e argumentojne per mungese njohje,apo edhe me dashje ne forma jo te mira.
4-Jame biri i saje,dhe e kame pere krenari pore edhe per detyre te shkruaje e pasqyroj historine e bukure dhe te pasur te krahines time nder shekuj.
5-nje lexim ne nje teme ne forum u ba sebep qe te pershpejtoja hapjen e kesaj teme,mbasi ne shkrimin e tij thuhej qe mirdita ka qene nje krahine shume malore dhe si ka interesuare turkut( sipas njohjes qe kishte aj,me duket ase se din ku bjen mirdita jo ti njohe historine)si pasoj ka ruajture ,fene ,kulturen e traditat e vjetera shqiptare,duke harruare zoteria qe ,tropoja,dibra,kukesi bulqiza,puka,malsia e shkodres etj ,jane krahina shume me malore se mirdita.
ne kete teme do shkruhet kryesishte per historine e mirdites ne shekuj pore ndonje paragrafe mund te shpjegoje dhe popullsine,kulturen dhe shtrirjen gjografike
materialet qe do paraqiten,do te jepen te dhena egzakte nga jane marre.
kerkoj te gjithe te interesuarit te debatojne dhe te pyesin per gjithqka rrethe kesaj teme.
pershendetje

----------


## Jamarber

flamuri
eshte gjetur i gdhendure ne nje gure te madhe fshatin gziqe te mirdites,sote eshte stema e bashkise RRESHEN.

----------


## marcus1

Bravo Jamarber, mendoj se do jete nje teme shume interesante dhe se do mesojme shume nga kjo teme. 

Une per veten time jam shume i interesuar te mesoj me shume rreth Mirdites. Pamvarsisht se nuk jam mirditor, e ndjej veten krenar edhe per ata pak vjet qe kam jetuar atje.

----------


## Jamarber

DY FJALE PER SHTRIRJEN GJEOGRAFIKE
shtrirje gjeografike te mirdites shume autore e kane paraqitur ne madhesi te ndryeshme.HJUZ e shenon mirditen nga tirana ne lezhe,ne dhjetvjeqarin e dyte te shekullit te 14.Pukvilie pase tij edhe Buee vendosin mirditen midis prizrenit,drinit,shkodres,lezhes,krujes tiranes dhe lugines se dibres.pak me vone Tozer jep nje shtrirje me kufij me te sakt te mirdites,duke i percaktuare 35 milje nga veriu ne jug,puke ,mate, dhe 40 milje nga lindja ne perendim,diber zadrime.
Si bashkim 12 bajrakesh mirdita,shtrihet ne drejtim te shkodres e vaut te dejes eshte cepi veri-perendimore i mirdites,vazhdon kufiri nga shkodra ne lezhe e cila njek kreshten e maleve neper,SHite,Kreshte,Vele,Molung e deri ne trodhen e cila e ndane me krujen dhe eshte skaj jugperendimore i mirdites,nga trodhna vijon kufiri me mate dhe kthehet ne veri zalli i karices ku derdhet uraka ne matmasanej neper zallin e gjoqajve del ne livadhin e pelave kufi me diber qe eshte skaj juglindore i mirdites,kufiri me diber vijon kreshtave te maleve drejt veriut ,kunore qafe merkurthe ,frashe e gur i kuq ,duke zbritun ne katunin lajthize te oroshit,ne majen e zepes dane me lumen,ketu eshte skaj verilindore i mirdites,nga qafa kumbulles nise kufiri me puke dhe del ne qafe te malit ,pastaj zbret ne rrjedhen e siperme te fanit madhe,deri lume-shtylle kalon suken e zeze,majen e thate,livadh kabashe duke lene malin e terbunut ne ane te pukes,del ne ndermjetes,kalon permes gomsiqje,kalon ne katunin mdhue e pastaj zbret ne drin.

----------


## Jamarber

LIVEINTWOPLACES
faleminderi per interesimin per temen
pershendetje

----------


## Jamarber

POPULLSIA E ATEHERSHME MIRDITORE
duke qene se flitet per shume vite me pare edhe te dhenat e popullsise,nga studiuese dhe institucione te ndryshme,jane te ndryshme.me vitin 1570 thuhej se nga mirdita numeroheshin 12 mije ushtare te armatosure,pore kjo e dhene mendohet te perfshi edhe zona te tjera per rrethe.ne regjistrat osmane te sangjakut te dukagjinit te viteve 1529,1536dhe1571 ,1591 ka vetem te dhena per numrin e shtepive dhe jo te banoreve.Studiuesi M.Viet,per mesin e shekullit te 19 e jep te qarte numrin e banoreve,aj shkruan se mirdita ne kete kohe kishte 12256 banore.simbase perllogaritjeve me perafersi me te pranueshme duke u mbeshtetur ne te dhena te arkivit,bashkimi i 12 bajrakeve te mirditessi krahine autonome kishte 83 katunde,2400 shtepidhe rrethe 25 mije banore

shkrimi u more nga nga libri me te njejtin titull me temen te studiuesit PALE DOQI

----------


## Jamarber

BESLIDHJA E MADHE E MIRDITASVE
ne vitin1565 shohim qe u mblodhen dhe lidhen besen kunder turkut malesoret e tri maleve fqinje,te mirdites,pukes dhe lumes te cilet nderprene rrugen strategjike shkoder-prizren te cilet me sulme teshpejta e te befasishme goditen ne disa pika regjimentet turke ne afersi te shkodres.per te shtyper kete kryengritje te kesaj beslidhje pushtuesi osmane perdori regjimentet e shkodres,dukagjinit dhe te ohrit.mbase disa luftimeve te rrepta qe vijuan me furi perdisa kohe kryengritesit u terhoqen ne male,ku nuk mund te depertonte turku per arsye se pesonte humbje te konsiderueshme.ne regjistrat osmane te sanxhakut te dukagjinit ne vitin 1571 per mirditen nuk gjenden te dhena popullsie,pore shkruhet,,rajata e nahise se fanit u treguan kokekforte dhe nuk erdhen te rregjistrohen.

----------


## brazili

Jamarber shum faleminderit per kto shkrime se jam mirditor dhe kto gjana nuk i kisha ditur

----------


## Jamarber

brazilo
shenimet per historine e mirdites do vazhdoj per nje kohe te gjate do jene shume interesante ,kerkoj nimen tuaje per materiale e te dhena qe mund te dispononi,ose edhe te dhena qe keni te paqarta e doni te dini diqka me teper.
pershendetje

----------


## Jamarber

QENDRESA PER LIRI
Nje rol te rendesishem luajten edhe kleriket e asaj kohe,ku ne menyre te veqante shquhet Nikoll Mekshi nga malsia e shengjergjit te tiranes,peshkop iSTEFANISE e i BENES,i cili i ndjekure nga pushtuesi osmane qe strehuare ne mirdite,nejt disa kohe ne fshatin perlat e ma vone ne katundin bisake te fanit.Ne nje leter qe me 25 korrik 1601 i shkruan romes thuhet,,Ketu ne shqiperi qdo vite behen sulme te turqevekunder malesoreve pore dhe malesoret kunder turqeve.Kete vite ushtrite e kater sanxhaqeve te perbera nga 15 mije kalores e kamesore u leshuan kunder malesoreve,bene shume deme ne bagti,moren skllever dhe dogjen shume shtepi.edhe malesoret nga ana e tyre nuke munguan ti pergjigjen,njemengjese heret me dy tuba burrashe sulmuan fushimet turke.kapen edhe djalin e mustafa pashes se dibres,edhe pse ushtria turke kishte 6 mije veta u thyen keqase dhe luftetaret malsore i ndoqen me se 10 milje,u moren flamuret,vrane shume ushtare turqe dhe kapen mjafte arme e material lufte.

----------


## Jamarber

ME 15 SHKURT TE VITIT 1602 KUVEND I MADHE MBARESHQIPTARE

Ne mirdite kleriku,NIKOLLE MEKSHI u muare me organizimin e nje kuvendi te madhe nderkrahinore ne Shenllezhder te bjeshkes se oroshit te mirdites i ndihmuare nga udheheqesit e kesaj krahine.
Ne kete kuven moren pjese perfaqesuese nga 13 krahina te shqiperise si,Kosova,Mirdita,Kukesi,Luma ,Mati,Dibra,Shkodra,Zadrima,Lezha,Kurbini,Kruja,Pe  trela,Elbasani,Myzeqeja e Spindarika.
Keshtu pra Mirdita u be qender e levizjes mbarekombetare per liri.
Tema e kesaj mbledhje ishte beslidhja per nje kryengritje te pergjithshme kombetare kundra pushtuesit.
Mbledhja i nise nje leter senatit te Venedikut ne te cilen thuhet:
Ne,kreret,pleqte e pare te gjithe popullit te Shqiperise,ne ni mendje me gjithe popullin jemi mbledhur ne vendin e Dukagjinsave(ne shekullin e 16 dukagjin kane qene quajture disa krahina te veriut se bashku),ne Shllezhder te Oroshit te Mirditesdhe kemi dhane besen per ti kthye gjithe popullit te Shqiperise lirine e vjeter si ne kohe te prijesit tone GJERGJ KASTRIOTI ,i drejtohemi kthjelltesise tuaje per ndihme.Ne qofte se do kemi nimen e Venedikut me arme e municione ne kryengritje mund te marrin pjese rrethe 100mije vete me te cilet mund te marshojm deri ne Kostadinopoje.
Ne kete dokument  beslidjeje qe mbane daten 15 shkurt 1602,firmosen te paret kreret :magjistari: IN GJERGJI,GJET KALOSHI,GJON QEFALIA,GEGE ZAJSI,kreret pleqe te pare te mirdites pastoj u firmose nga perfaqesuesit e gjithe krahinave dhe ju nise VENEDIKUT.

----------


## dodoni

Përshëndetje gjithë mirditorëve 

Unë mendoj se kjo krahinë jo vetëm që mban emrin më të bukur nga gjithë krahinat shqiptare por edhe në gjithë Shipërinë etnike e edhe gjithë Europën. 
Është krahina më patriotike e Shqipërisë, sepse arriti që të mbaj fenë e paprekur përkundër gjithë rapresaljeve turke, gjë që nuk ndodhi në shumicën e krahinave tjera shqiptare. 
Shqiptarët e islamizuar duhet që të përshpejtojnë rikonvertimin, rikthimin në rrënjë duke u larguar nga ajo fe që atyre u është imponuar dhunshëm dhe që nuk kanë mundur ti rezistojnë gjatë kohës së pushtimit turk dhe nuk ka rëndësi a katolike apo ortodokse vetëm të largohen nga islamizimi sa më parë, por në ortodoksi ata duhet ta pastrojnë nga elementi grek atë sa më parë që mos të kemi rrezik asimilimi. 
Mendoj se Mirdita meriton një respekt të veçantë jo vetëm nga qeveria shqiptare por edhe nga komunitetet e biznesmenët shqiptarë jashtë atdheut.
Urojmë në bashkimin sa më të shpejt të Kosovës me Shqipërinë sepse pastaj edhe do të forcohemi më shumë në çdo aspekt, dhe do të jemi në gjendje që të bëjmë më shumë për krahinat e tokat shqiptare. 

Përshëndetje

----------


## Jamarber

dodoni
ju falenderoj shume per respektin e madhe qe keni dhe shprehni per krahinen time MIRDITEN,pore gjithashtu ju pergezoj nga zemra per ndjenjat e medha kombetare qe mbartni dhe per kushtrimin guximtare qe hidhni per bashkimin e trojeve, mendjeve,potencialeve SHqipetare ,ne nje kom te bashkuare etnik pa dallime feshe ,krahinashe e ideshe te ndryshme.

MENDOJ VETEM DUKE PERQAFUARE TE MIRAT E SHKUARA E TE TASHME,VETEM DUKE TOLERUARE E REFLEKTUARE MBI TE KQIAT QE MBOLLEN TE HUAJT MBI VENDIN TONE E VETEM DUKE VLERESUARE KOMBIN E SHQIPTARINE MBI GJITHQKA,DO BEHET ,SHQIPERIA E BASHKUARE ETNIKE,SIQE E DESHEN TE PARET TANE QE DHANE JETEN PER TE ,SIQE E DESHI GJEGJI I MADHE I KASTRIOTIT,SIQE E DESHIRON KUSHDO QE I THOTE VETES SHQIPETARE. 

pershendetje vella

----------


## brazili

faleminderit Jamarber

----------


## Jamarber

TURQIT MSYJNE KRAHINEN E DUKAGJINIT

Pa mbaruare akoma mbledhja e 15 shkurtit 1602,turqit mesyne furishem ne dy drejtime:Nga juglindja neper luginen e matit duke msyre drejtim fshatit Perlat te Mirdites,dhe nga ana e lindjes.duke u nisure nga Dibra e poshtme perballe Lures,e per te msyre bjeshket e mirdites kufi me Puke e Kukes, (siq e kam cilesuare dhe me larte Dukagjin,ne ate kohe quheshin disa krahina te malsise se bashku si ,Mirdita,Luma ,Kukesi Tropoja Puka Malsia e madhe ,Gjakova etj.)Dukagjinesit se bashku moren nje sulme te papare dhe per pake dite arriten ti shpartallonin plotesishte turqit duke u shkaktuare humbje te medhaja dhe duke marre shume rob lufte.

----------


## Mr_Right

Jamarber me pelqyen shum shkrimet tuaja, megjithse jam pothuajese mirditor nuk kam pas ditur aq shum per Historin e Mirdites sepse e kam lene i vogel shqiperin, por falimderit per shkrimet tuaja.
Po vetem nje gje e kam pas dite se se ka shkel kurr Turku.
Do ti lexoj vazhdimisht.

----------


## Jamarber

MR_Right
ju  falenderoj shume per respektin qe keni per mirditen ,per interesimin per temen dhe vlersimet qe beni .
pershendetje vllazerore

----------


## Jamarber

PERGJIGJIA E VENEDIKUT

Kerkese se kuvendit per ndihme,Venedikuju pergjigj me dinakeri,duke i keshilluare Shqiptaret,,Te ruajne te gjalle ,pore te mbyllure guximin e vete dhe te gjithe popullit per ta vene ne zbatim ne rrethana me te pershtatshme,se levizja pa nje themel te mire,do te terboje armikun dhe do te shkaktoje jo kryengritje pore shtypje te rande.Kete qendrim venediku e arsyetonte se nuk ishte koha per te vene ne rrezik mardheniet me sulltanin.

Keshtu ne pranvere te vitit 1603 sipase njoftimit te venediksave turqit moren nje fushatete befasishme ne veri per te kapure klerikun dhe organizatorin e kryengritjeve NIKOLL MEKSHIN,i cili ndodhej i strehuare ne fshatrat e thella te mirdites.Pore kete radhe malsoret u ndodhen edhe me te organizuare dhe arriten te zbrapsin armikun shpejt dhe duke i shkaktuare mjafte dame dhe panik.

----------


## ALBA

Jamarber ! Urime per temen qe ke hapur.Me pelqyen jasht zakonisht shkrimet qe ke hedhur ne kete teme . Gjithmon kam pas respekt per Mirdien katolike sepse , eshte nje nga krahinat , qe cila ruajti fene dhe traditat e tija dhe luftoi kundra Turkut me nje heroizem te madh dhe te vecante .Gjithashtu eshte nje popull bujare dhe  mikprites , trim dhe me bese . Familja ime ka nje kumari reth 100 vjecare me mirditasit , qe sot e kesaj dite familjet  e ruajne kete kumari me shume respekt ndaj njeri tjetrit per respekt te gjysherve e stergjysheve te tyre , ndaj dhe une jam e prokupuar te njoh me afer historin e kesaj krahine krenare .

Ja ketu kam sjell nje shkrim nga   Tomë Mrijaj, New York , ku tregon dhe ai mbi historin e Mirdites .



Mirdita, krenaria dhe lavdia e dinastisë së Derës të Kapidanit 


--  Gjithnjë në jetën time në vendlindje dhe New York, më ka shqetësuar origjina e hershme e zhvendosjeve apo shpërnguljeve të të parëve të mi nga Mirdita dhe vendosja në pjesën perëndimore të Kosovës. Kështu gjatë shekujve të historisë, kemi përqendrimin e banorëve katolikë në Kosovë me prejardhje jo shumë të largët nga Mirdita, të cilët quhen Fandë. Mbi këto banorë ardhacakë të së njëjtës kombësi, gjuhe, zakone e tradita, por të larguar për arsye ekonomike apo gjakmarrjeje do të shkruajnë, udhëtarë të huaj, kronistë, klerikë katolikë të shkolluar, albanologë, studiues e diplomatë të ditur të kohës. Një ndër autorët, që trajton si përsonazh real banorët e Fandës, është edhe gjeniu me origjinë mirditor "poeti kombëtar" at Gjergj Fishta (1870-1940). Disa vargje poeti ua përkushton banorëve të njohur të Fandës në kryeveprën e mirënjohur "Lahuta e Malcis". 


* * *
 Mirdita, gjatë shekujve të kaluar ka nxjerrë burra të shquar që me jetën dhe veprën e lavdishme kanë lënë gjurmë të pashlyeshme në historinë shqiptare dhe më së shumti në Shqipërinë e Veriut. 
Shpesh herë njerëzit kanë qenë të interesuar të njohin nga afër ecurinë interesante të Derës së Madhe të Gjomarkut të mirënjohur si Dera e Kapidanit të Mirditës, që nga zanafilla (shek. XV) e deri më sot, duke u mbështetur nga të dhënat historike, gojëdhëna popullore dhe literatura e pasur sot. Dera e Kapidanit të Mirditës me vullnesën e popullit kanë udhëheqë Mirditën, me urti, maturi, politikë e jetë normale për komunitetin shqiptar, me sjellje të denjë burrërore dhe një guxim të madh në mbrojtje të interesave të popullit, duke punuar me përkushtim për bashkimin e fiseve, vëllazërimin dhe bashkëpunimin reciprok të familjeve, nxitjen dhe përkrahjen e idealeve kombëtare, kundër pushtuesve të huaj, që gjatë shekujve kanë shkelur trojet shqiptare.
Në këtë udhë pozitive, në të mirë të krahinës zëmadhe të Mirditës, ka udhëheqë Dera e Kapidanit që nga shekulli XV. Gjomarku I-rë, i ftuar nga populli, për t'i udhëhequr si kryeprijës i tyre, u është shprehur hapur dhe në mënyrë demokratike Midritës se: "Nëse më pranoni për udhëhjeksë, un dhe pasardhësit e mijë do ta sundojmë e do ta drejtojmë popullin e Mirditës pa kurrfarë të drejte të dhetash, taksash, gjobash, xhelep, etj., por vetëm në bazë të së drejtës kanunore dhe do të respektojmë të drejtën familjare e prones private të caktueme me gurë e kufi. Ju premtoj gjithashtu se kam me vuejtë, me sakrifikue, me u djegë, me luftue e me dekë për Mirditë e bashkë me mirditas"(fq. 60).
Gjatë viteve gjithnjë më ka shqetësuar seria e pyetjeve enigme, se cila është prejardhja e Principatës apo Derës së Gjomarkut, a kanë ato lidhje me Derën e Dukagjinve, qysh nga periudha e lavdishme e Gjergj Kastriotit të kohës së Arbërit, si paraqitet shtrirja gjeografike e tyre, cila është ecuria e qendresës kundër Portës së Lartë Otomane gjatë shekujve të sundimit turk në Arberi, jeta dhe sundimi i Kanunit të maleve kreshnike, pse respektoheshin këto kode më së shumti në Shqipërinë e Veriut, luftrat e njëpasnjëshme që kanë zhvilluar Mirditorët për të ruajtur Autonominë e saj, lufta titanike kundër komunizmit dhe sherbetorëve të saj, organizimi i rezistencës së armatosur nëpër malet e Veriut të Shqipërisë, aktiviteti i pasur patriotik i Kapidanit të Mirditës në diasporën Evropiane, aktiviteti i Kapidanit të Mirdites Ndue Gjon Marku dhe drejtimi i "Blokut Indipendent" në ShBA etj., etj.?!
Këtyre pyetjeve dhe shumë të tjera, që i përkasin gjashtë shekujve të fundit të mijëvjeçarit të dytë (shek. XX), u jep përgjigje objektive juristi i mprehtë, aktivisti e patrioti i palodhur shqiptar Kapidani i Mirditës Ndue Gjon Marku, përmes librit jetëshkrimor me titull: "Mirdita, Dera e Gjomarkut, Kanuni", botuar në New York në vitin 2002. 


* * * 
Me Palin dhe më pas me Lekë Dukagjinin vijon vargu i djemve, që zë fill me djalin Gjon Mark Kolë Pali (Marku i parë) me të cilin u bart dhe merr emrin Dera e mirënjohur e Gjomarkut. Kështu djemtë bëhen trungu, ndera dhe zemra e Mirditës. Pema e familjes së Principatës së Mirditës si Dera e Gjomarkajve ose Kapidani i Mirditës, vijon me Marka Gjoni I-rë, që është djali i Gjon Markut II-të të vrarë prej turqve, duke i lënë vendin barkut të parë të pasardhësve që zë fill me Preng Lleshin I-rë. Më pas vijnë Dodë Prenga, Bibë Doda. Përveç këtij të fundit që ka lënë trashëgimtarë, Principata e Mirditës - japin drejtim dhe zhvillim pemës së Derës të Gjomarkut. Dhe më pas vijon brezi i meshkujve që vijnë nga barku II-të dhe III-të, duke ruajtur e trashëguar më tej nderen e fisme dhe emrin e mirë të Derës së Gjomarkut ose Kapidanit të Mirditës brez pas brezi. Respekti dhe autoriteti trashëgohet dhe përcillet me mirënjohje nga të gjithë banorët autoktonë të Mirditës, jehona e famës së Principatës së Mirditës pasurohet me përvojë dhe histori të lavdishme, që ruhet e regjistruar thellë në kujtesën e historisë së krahinës me merita të shumanshme burrërie, trimërie, bujarie, besnikërie, të ushqyer nga tradita e hershme e Kanunit të Maleve të Lekë Dukagjinit. 
E parë në planin e mbijetesës origjinale me të gjithë elementët e ruajtjes të pastër të traditës të mirëfilltë shqiptare, kjo Dinasti, ka mundur të mbijetojë ndaj furtunës së egër të pushtuesve barbarë turq, serbo-malazezë dhe regjimit antishqiptar e ateist komunist.
Autorë të ndryshëm, si: albanologë, udhëtarë e vizitorë të huaj, francezë, italianë, anglezë, austriakë, hungarezë, serbë, malazezë, grekë, maqedonas, kroatë, sllovenë etj., kanë cekur në fletët e historisë, duke lënë të shkruar përshkrime udhëtimi, relacione derguar Vatikanit, takime me banorë mirditorë, historitë e dioqezeve dhe jetën e aktivitetin baritor të udhëheqësve të devotshëm shpirtëror të kishës katolike, historinë dhe traditën e Principatës së Mirditës - Dera e Gjomarkajve - Kapidani, marrëdheniet ekonomiko-sociale dhe urëlidhjet kulturore e zakonore të krahinës me simotrat e tjera brenda territorit të Arberit, lëvizjet mekanike të popullsisë në drejtim të qendrave të reja të banimit dhe shpërnguljet në drejtim të zonave më pjellore e të përshtatshme për ekonominë bujqësore, blektorale dhe artizanate, të cilat kanë qenë ushtruar si traditë në tërë krahinat shqiptare, etj.
Nëse do të citonim disa nga autorët më të njohur asokohe, mund të shtonim se shumë të rëndësishme kanë mbetur shënimet dhe vlerësimet shumë domethënëse të shkruar nga albanologu i mirënjohur asokohe francezi Amy Bue, i cili në veprën "La Turque d'Europa" (Paris, 1880), ndër të tjera thotë se krahina, ka përfaqësues të denjë që njihen dhe respektohen nga të gjithë dhe ajo është Dera e njohur e Dinastisë së Kapedanëve të Mirditës. Principata ka gëzuar dhe gëzon respekt e autoritet, mbasi përdor me përpikëmëri burimet e traditës vendase që mbështetet tek ligjet e njohura ndër brezni të Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, që rregullon jetën e brendshme të banorëve me shtrirje në të gjithë Shqipërinë e Veriut e deri në Kosovë. Meshtari që njihte shumë mirë doket e zakonet shqiptare dhe jetën e Kapidanit, ka qenë Don Stefano Gaspari, një prift katolik shqiptar, i dërguar prej Vatikanit (Selia e Shenjtë) në Shqipëri në vitin 1671, ku në shënimet e tij përshkruan me hollësi gjendjen e mjerë të klerit katolik në krahinë. Kleriku midis të tjerave cekë edhe marrëveshjen me pesë pika, të nënshkruar midis Perandorisë pushtuese Turke me përfaqësuesin e Principatës së Mirditës pinjollin e denjë të Derës së Gjomarkut - Kapidanin Gjon Marku I-rë. Sipas shumë burimeve arkivore të hulumtuara deri në ditët tona, del se marrëveshja në fjalë ka qendruar në fuqi për afro 3 shekujve, duke respektuar me besnikëri çdo pikë të rëndësishme të saj.
Ndërsa më vonë historiani freng Poqeville (albanolog), Konsull i Napoleonit I-rë në Janinë (1806 - 1816) përmend për herë të parë, se: "Mirdita në vjetin 1550 ka zgjedhë Dinastin princore në përsonin e Gjon Marku I...", e cila ka mbërritur 82 vjet pas vdekjes së heroit kombëtar Gjergj Kastriotit.
Historikisht Dera e Gjomarkut, mundi që të trajtojë me mjeshtëri të rrallë gjithçka që ishte me ligjin tradicional të Kanunit, ku siguroi paqen, bashkimin, vëllazërimin dhe nivelin e admirueshëm të mirëkuptimit të popullit të Mirditës. Edhe albanologu tjetër Dometrio Camarda, në veprën e vet të titulluar: "Gramatologia Comparata" (1866), shkruan se malësorët qendruan të bashkuar përballë pushtimit otoman, duke respektuar gjithnjë Princin e Mirditës me seli në Orosh, duke mos e ulë kurrë Bajrakun dhe Fenë e të parëve. Gjomarkajt kanë qenë shumë të kujdeshëm dhe të përpiktë në të gjitha lidhjet martesore që kanë bërë, duke mos u martuar asnjëherë me tre bajraqet e fisit, që gjithnjë konsideroheshin si vëllezër, si: Orosh, Spaç e Kushne, duke krijuar një Dinasti në pastërtinë e gjakut dhe forcuar e zgjeruar edhe më shumë influencën e prestigjin e saj zëmadh edhe në krahina të tjera të Shqipërisë Veriore.
Mirdita dhe Principata e Derës së Gjomarkut ishte pararoja e qendresës kundër Portës së Lartë Turke asokohe, rrugë në të cilën vijuan edhe Dukagjini dhe Kelmendi në Malësi të Madhe, si një dritë e pashuar në të mirën e të drejtave kombëtare. Ajo ishte e përgatitur për sifida të reja. Dera e Kapidanit të Midritës, kishte një fuqi të fortë ushtarake në përbërje të të cilit bënin pjesë mbi 1500 luftëtarë shumë të zot dhe besnikë të Kanunit dhe Derës që përfaqësonin, duke iu përgjigjur çdo thirrje me armë në dorë. Respektin ndaj Kapidanit e kanë shpreh gjithnjë në kuvende burrash, delegacione shqiptarësh për çështje të ndryshme sociale dhe kombëtare, apo kur ka qenë çeshtja e paris së maleve në Shqipërinë e Veriut. Midis shumë përsonaliteteve që kanë lënë emër të mirë në historinë e popullit shqiptar janë edhe figura të njohura të atdhedashurisë, sikurse është trimi i maleve Dedë Gjo' Luli etj.
Një shembull klasik i besnikërisë ndaj Principatës së Mirditës - Dera e Gjomarkut - Kapidani, ka mbetur historia e lavdishme dhe e rëndësishme e skalitur në figurën e paharruar të Lleshit të Zi, një pinjoll i përkushtuar i Dinastisë së Derës së Gjomarkut. Trimëria e tij veçohet më së shumti në planin e thekshëm atdhetar. Nga burimet historike dhe përmes veprës së Kapidanit të Mirditës Ndue Gjon Marku me titull: "Mirdita Dera e Gjomarkut, Kanuni" (New York, 2002), ndër të tjera mësojmë, se ishte koha kur Turqia kërkonte që të dorëzoheshin të gjithë luftëtarët mirditorë, që kishin marrë pjesë aktive më armë në dorë e ndërgjegje atdhetare në Luftën e Kalasë (Rozafa) së Shkodrës ose në të kundërt dotë fillonte ndëshkimin fizik me ekspedita ushtarake në të gjithë krahinën, duke vrarë, djegur shtëpi, sipas zakonit të përhershëm si pushtues në shekuj. Mirëpo Lleshi i Zi falë zgjuarësisë së trashëguar e kuptoi veprimin dinak të çallmave të Bosforit, që nga çasti në çast po i kërcenohej Mirditës, prandaj lajmëroi Stambollin se: "pergjegjjesia ishte e tij, se vetëm ai (Lleshi i Zi) duhej të dorëzohej, me kusht që Mirdita të mos prekej".
Nga ana e tjetër Perandoria Otomane, nuk e njihte mirë Lleshin e Zi, emrin dhe burrërinë e madhe të tij. Turqia e befasuar nga trimëria dhe përgjgegjësia për të marrë mbi vete të gjithë barrën e rëndë të sakrificës deri në flijim që po bënte Lleshi i Zi, pranoi kushtet, i vuri prangat Lleshit të Zi dhe e plandosi për 9 vjet me radhë në burg dhe sugjerime të njohura të Janinës. E vlerësuar sot pas shumë shekujve, Mirdita i është shumë mirënjohëse përpara historisë birit të saj të flaktë për gjestin e sakrificës që mori përsipër, ku me burrëri të pashoq u vetësakrifikua në emër të gjithë krahinës që e donte si dritën e syve të ballit. Por nga ana e tjetër Zoti i gjithpushtetshëm me mrekullinë e Tij e ruajti me përkujdesje Kapidanin e Mirditës dhe dëshminë historike për brezat që do të vijnë si shembull pozitiv. 
Pas shumë kalvareve e peripecive që iu desht të kalonte nëpër burgjet e ftohta anadollake, Lleshi i Zi u rikthye nga internimi. Një fatkeqësi kishte pllakosur Derën e Principatës së Gjomarkajve. Vrasja e tre djemve të tij nga nipi i vet (djali i vëllait), i nxitur drejtpërdrejtë nga djallëzitë e pushtuesve turq përmes politikes "përça e sundo" e ligshtoi në zemër humbja e djemve, por nuk e mposhti urretjen ndaj pushtuesve që jo vetëm e surgjinosën, por i futën në shtëpi vrasjen brenda gjakut. Ky akt e lëndoi rëndë Mirditën dhe Lleshin e Zi, të cilin Turqia e liroi nga burgu, për të "pajtuar" gjakrat nga konfliktet e të cilave ishin vrarë 22 vetë vetëm prej dy lagjeve. Kjo mbetet tragjedia më e madhe e gjakmarrjes së kobshme në Derën e Gjomarkut e shkaktuar nga fitilat e pushtuesve turq. Në këtë mënyrë, pushtuesi mundi të jetë më në brëndësi të të gjithë intrigave që gatuante vetë, për të dobësuar dhe çoroditur sa të jetë e mundur Derën më me influencë të Kapidanit të Mirditës në Orosh. Politika e intrigave të kurdisur e luajtur me një skenar të parapërgatitur shumë mirë kishte mundur të depërtonte dhe të shkaktonte plagë të rënda në Derën e Madhe të Principatës në fjalë. Megjithë këtë fatkeqësi, gjatë kohës së sundimit të Lleshit të Zi, ai mundi të rishëronte plagët e thella, zgjeroi dhe shtriu emrin, respektin dhe prestigjin e Derës së Gjomarkut dhe tek njerëzit me influencë në Shqipërinë e Veriut dhe Jugut. I tillë ka qenë Ali Pashë Tepelena.
ore një herë e mirë të pushtuesve barbar turq. 
Dera e Gjomarkut, gjithnjë kërkonte që të reflektonte kuptimin politik të kryengritjes së Mirditës dhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë e Veriut, të stimuluar drejtpërdrejtë nga Dera e Gjomarkut. Ata krijuan ITIFAKU-n (Lidhja e Besës) në verë të vitit 1876, ku u bashkuan në Shën Pal krerët e 12 bajrakve të Mirditës. Më pas këtë shembull pozitiv e ndoqi edhe Puka, Dibra, Krasniqja, Mati etj. Preng Bibë Doda, më 15 qershor 1877, i dërgoi një telegram Kongresit të Berlinit, duke e lajmëruar se Mirdita, kërkon të ruaj Statusin e vet dhe se bajrakët nuk pranojnë kurrëfarë zgjidhjeje tjetër përveç atyre që do të kenë për bazë respektimin e Autonomisë së Mirditës. Një fakt të tillë e përsërisin në një letër të dytë, ku nënshkruajnë krerët e 15 bajrakëve të Mirditës, të cilat shtriheshin prej lumit Mat deri thellë në Kosovë, ku bënin pjesë 11 bajrakë. 
Në këto ngjarje historike që kanë përfshirë Derën e Gjomarkut bën pjesë edhe figura e prelatit të lartë të kishës katolike në Orosh Abatit të Mirditës imzot Preng Doçi, i cili gjatë sundimit shpirtëror apostolik në famullitë e tij në Mirditë tregoi pjekuri dhe aftësi për të ruajtur të bashkuar të gjithë besimtarët shqiptarë dhe respektuar gjithnjë Derën e Kapidanit të Mirditës. Abacia e Mirditës përbehej nga 13 famulli, që në qendër të aktivitetit baritor kishte ruajtjen e besimit në fenë e Jezu Krishtit, traditat më të mira të Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit dhe respektimit si përherë të Principatës së Mirditës - Dera e Gjomarkajve - Kapidani. Deri asokohe kishat dhe kleri ishin në gjendje të mjerueshme. Figura e prelatit të lartë Imzot Doçi u rrit edhe më shumë falë respektit që ai gëzonte për Principatën e Derës së Gjomarkajve, që i ndihmuar nga këto të fundit nisi të bëj menjëherë rigjallërimin e ripërtëritjes së traditës fetare në popull, organizimi kishtar, meremetimi dhe rindërtimi i kishave të reja bëri që të sheshoheshin disa mosmarrëveshje të vogla midis klerikëve, lartësoi deri në nivelin e Abacisë dhe krijoi selinë administrative apostolike.
Turqia duke përfituar nga mosha e madhe e Kapidanit Gjon Mark Lleshit dhe nga mungesa e përkrahjes së tij asokohe, mundi me dredhi që të penetrojë në Mirditë, ndonëse krahina me luftë rezistoj për të ruajtur Autonominë e saj. Edhe gjatë luftës kundër turqisë në vitet 1872 - 1873 mirditasit u përfshinë në lëvizjet antiturke, ku spikati Llesh Gjoni, si një prijës i pashoq, me virtyte burrërie dhe drejtues i aftë e trim. Ai mbeti i vrarë si trimat dhe shmbulli i tij përmendet me respekt në vendlindje. 3 vjet më vonë më 1876, dhe në vitet që pasojnë 1877, 1878, Mirdita, përsëri ngrihet me armnë në dorë kundër Portës së Lartë, duke u bërë arenë e përleshjeve dhe filloi në këtë mënyrë serinë e pandërprerë të luftrave liridashëse të prirë si gjithnjë nga Dera e madhe e Kapidanit brez pas brezi. Nuk ka ngjarje historike të Mirditës ku të mos ndihej prania dhe autoriteti i Derës së Kapidanit, mençuria, aftësia e shkathtësia e zgjidhjeve me pushkë e mend të të gjithë problemeve kundër pushtuesve shumë shekullorë turq.
Në arenën e politikës shqiptare kishin filluar dhe mbajtur gjithnjë të ndezura kryengritjet e njëpasnjëshme antiosmane. Lëvizjet çlirimtare kundër pushtuesve të huaj shumë shekullorë u nxitën dhe përkrahën nga grupi i patriotëve katolikë shkodranë, të cilët e kishin përqendruar të gjithë përkujdesin në krahun e lëvizjes kombëtare të Mirditës dhe përpiqej t'i jepte asaj rëndësi të veçantë politike, përmes synimeve konkrete të paracaktuar për dobësimin dhe gradualisht largimin nga toka arbër Në lidhje me "Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit" të vitit 1878 ka pasur shumë keqinterpretime nga historianët para dhe pas diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëqri dhe në kohën e sundimit të serbve në Kosovë. Për këtë ngjarje është anashkaluar roli dhe kontributi që ka luajtur krahina e mirënjohur e Mirditës dhe qytetarët e nderuar shkodranë. Ndryshe e ka analizuar dhe trajtuar këtë ngjarje Kapidani i Mirditës Ndue Gjon Marku, i mbështetur tërësisht nga burimet historike autentike shqiptare dhe joturke sikurse shpesh është referuar e ashtëquajtura historiografia komuniste në Tiranë e Prishtinë. Duke shfletuar me kujdes librin e juristit dhe Kapidanit të Mirditës Ndue Gjon Marku në veprën e vet, ku, ndër të tjera lexojmë një realitet shumë të vërtetë historik se: "Shqiptarët i shpejtuen kontaktet dhe në fillim të qershorit 1878, gjithë parija e Shqipnis u mblodh në Prizren. Aty u vu Itifaku (Lidhja e Beses) simbas Kanunit të Lek Dukagjinit dhe krijoi (lidhjen shqiptare për mbrojtjen e tokave komtare) e që ma vonë u quajt "Lidhja e Prizrenit". Me 13 qershuer 1878, Lidhja e Prizrenit dergoi nji Memorandum Kongresit të Berlinit me pika të caktueme mbi të drejtat e popullsis shqiptare. Në Shqipni të Veriut moren pjesë edhe katolikët dhe Shkodra u ba qendra e rezistencës prej së cilës doli Komiteti shkodranë i Lidhjes i përbamë prej 12 antarë katolik e 12 musliman... Tue marrë parasysh zgjimin kombtar për mbrojtjen e tokave shqiptare prej Malit të Zi, Preng Bibë Doda, pa ngurrim u vu në dispozicjon të Lidhjes. Në krye të 10.000 luftarve, ra në Tuz e aty bani qendren e komandës. Mjerisht gjendja u turbullue me qendrimin antikomtar te Abdullah Drenit i cili, megjithse ishte antar i Lidhjes e aj vetë bestar i Intifakut përbujti Mehmet Ali Pash Maxharrin të cilin Lidhja e konsideronte anmik të Shqipnis..." (Fq. 27 - 28).
Veprimtaria antiturke vijon dhe zgjerohet nga viti në vit. Në fillim të shekullit XX (viti 1903) tarafi i Gjomarkut si gjithnjë i ripërtërirë nën kryesinë e Kapidanit të Mirditës Marka Gjoni merret shumë me çështjen kombëtare, duke ngritur në këmbë ndërgjegjen atdhetare të mirditorëve. Falë respektit dhe autoritetit që gëzonte prijësi i parisë së Derës së Kapidanit Marka Gjoni Mirditës i bashkangjiten edhe trimat e Pukës, të cilët përmes disa aksioneve antiturke në një mbledhje të përbashkët i dërgojnë një Memorandum Valiut të Shkodrës dhe Konsujve të Fuqive të Mëdha me rezidencë në Shkodër, duke i kërkuar kthimin e Preng Bibë Dodës. Dhe Memorandumin e përpiluar nga Abati i Mirditës imzot Preng Doçi dhe për herë të parë e zbardhë në librin e vet Kapidani Ndue Gjon Marku, që në mbyllje ka këto fjalë: "Sulltani nuk do të njifet kurr Prijsi ynë; flamuri i hanës nuk do të valvitet ma në malet tona, na duem të jemi të lirë, duem qi kombsija e jonë të njifet si kombsija e popujve tjerë. Tash e mbrapa Flamuri ynë do të jetë ai i Gjergj Kastriotit Skanderbegut, i cili ka fillue tue fluturue n'eren e Liris."
Është e rëndësishme të dihet nga historiografia shqiptare dje dhe sot, se përveç 6 Prillit 1911, ku trimat e Dedë Gjo' Lulit përmes një luftë të lavdishme ngritën Flamurin e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe më 28 nëntor 1912 Ismail Bej Qemali në Vlorë ngriti Flamurin kuq e zi, edhe më përpara datave të sipërcituar në Mirditë dhe më saktë në katundin Vinjollë, prej patriotit Ndue Gjoni që është vëllai i Kapidanit Marka Gjonit, më 25 prill 1902 është ngritur Flamuri i Shqipërisë në Ditën e Shën Markut. Memorandumi pati një rëndësi të madhe se për herë të parë tronditi në themel rrënjët e kalbura të Perandorisë së "pathyeshme" turke, e cila mendonte se pas kryengritësve të prirë nga mirditorët e Kapidanit, fshihej Austro - Hungaria. Edhe ardhja e xhonturqve nuk solli ndonjë ndryshim në strategjinë të ashtëquajtur liberale të turqve të rinj të cilët ishin më fanatik dhe konservator se etërit e tyre. Ata nuk morën asnjë hap për të qetësuar zemërimin e banorëve të Mirditës të udhëhequr nga Marka Gjoni, kërkonin lirimin pa asnjë kusht të prijësit të tyre Preng Bibë Dodës. Në situatën e re të krijuar dhe pasi filloi t'i çjerret maska xhonturqve të rinj që erdhën në pushtet, për të treguar se janë "liberalë" u detyruan të lirojnë Preng Bibë Dodën, i cili u prit në qytetin bregdetar të Shën Gjinit me një pritje shumë të madhe nga popullsia e Mirditës, Këthellës, Malësisë së Lezhës dhe Zadrimës. (fq.39). Ardhja e Preng Bibë Dodës në vendlindje solli një ripërtëritje të re të krahinës dhe rriti edhe më shumë moralin dhe shtrëngimin e radhëve rreth Derës së Kapidanit të Mirditës. Ky përsonalitet ndërmori një sërë masash të domosdoshme, falë eksperincës politike, kulturore dhe frymës së shëndoshë fetare e atdhetare që kishte gëzuar nga të parët e tij të Principatës së Derës së Gjomarkut - Kapidani. 
Edhe vitet 1910 - 1911 janë vite të mbarsura me ngjarje dhe episode interesante historike që në mënyrë të njëanshme dhe me shumë tendenciozitet janë trajtuar pa asnjë frymë reale historike nga studiuesit e vjetër dhe për fat të keq edhe ndonjë i ri i painformuar dhe i paliruar nga kompleksiteti i historiografisë së kaluar që ka marrë si bazë "faktet" historike. Më së miri "historianëve" u jep përgjigje Kapidani i Mirditës Ndue Gjon Marku kur thotë se: "Kush thotë se Dedë Gjo'Lulin e kan pre Kapidani i Mirditës e Mirdita, aj asht anti kombtar, komunist e malazias me qëllim me mbajtë gjallë shkëndin e dasisë në mes Mirditës e Malsisë, me cenue nderin e prestigjin e Kapidanit të Mirditës e me ligshtue krahinën katolike ma të fortën e Shqipnis. Ket pohim temin e përforcon fakti se ata që përgatisin përkujtimin e Dedë Gjo' Lulit ftojnë historiqenin e rastit nji ndër ma të korruptuemin komunist të Enver Hoxhës, me qëllim me përforcue tezën e tyne përkundrejt Kapidanit të Mirditës e, ky asht Pal Doçi. vëllau i famkeqit Mhill Doçi, i cili ka ngarkue vedit e shpis vet 14 gjaqe pse, në Qafë Valmerit, mu bash aty ku asht vra komunisti Bardhok Biba, Mehmet Shehu ka ekzekutue për hakmarrje të Bardhok Bibës 14 burra të pafajshëm..." (fq. 43).
"Dera e Gjomarkut në kohët e vonshme", përbën pjesën tjetër interesante të librit të shkruar nga Kapidani i Midritës Ndue Gjon Marku. Periudha më e zezë dhe më e rëndë që ka kaluar Dera e Gjomarkut është ajo e komunizmit, ku liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut nuk kishin asnjë vlerë përballë bishës së egër të hurit dhe litarit me të cilën sundoi për 50- vjet sistemi komunist i diktatorit antishqiptar Enver Hoxha. Mirditës dhe Derës së Kapidanit i vëhet nofka "qendër e reaksionit", "trathtarë", "agjentë të CIA-s, Vatikanit" etj., fjalë të denja vetëm për hartuesit e kuzhinës së sistemit që i lindi dhe i rriti shërbetorët servilë të komunizmit. Dr. Mark Gjomarku, është një ndër përfaqësuesit më të denjë të Derës së Kapidanit të Mirditës, që iu kundërvu me armë në dorë me bashkëluftëtarët e tjerë antikomunistë regjimit të Enver Hoxhës. Ai dallohej për cilësi të spikatura në fushën politike, duke qenë Ministër i Punëve të Brendshëm në kohën kur Kryeministër ishte z. Mustafa Kruja gjatë vitit 1942 - 1943, e pas tij mbajti të njëjtën detyrë. Më 10 qershor 1944 Dr. Mark Gjomarku i dërgon një letër të vëllaut të vet Ndue Gjomarku, që ndodhej asokohe në Shkodër në lidhje me dhunën që po përdorin komunistët, duke i bërë thirrje që të bashkojë mirditorët në luftë kundër komunistëve. Ai ndër të tjera i shkruan: "Ndue, që me sot fillon kthesa e re politike, jo vetëm për vendin tonë (Mirditën) por për tanë Shqipnin. Fuqija përdhunuese komuniste na kërcenon. Ajo poshtëron, dhunon, njollosë gjithçka të shejtë ka shqiptari: ndjenjat e njeriut të thjeshtë, emrin e tij, vetitë e tija, vërtytet e pastra morale, familjen, besën, burrërinë e Zotin e Madh nuk e njeh për Zot e, ne s'na mbetet tjetër veçse me e kundërshtue me ato fuqina që kemi në dispozicjon. Del në Mirditë i pari e filloja rezistencës. Në ty, sot mbështetet fillimi i luftës për liri e ardhmeni. Tu priftë e mbara!" (fq. 66). 
Dhe Ndue Gjomarku shkon në Mirditë dhe jep kushtrimin për rrezikun që e pret krahinën nga të pafetë, që do të rrënojnë çdo gjë shqiptare. Menjëherë trimat rrokin armët dhe marrin malet për t'u organizuar. Edhe partitë nacionaliste si Balli Kombëtar dhe Legaliteti i bashkohen thirrjes së atdhetarëve që në bashkëpunim me Kapidanin e Mirditës. Shqipëria e Veriut me në krye Mirditën e njohur për sa e sa luftra kundër pushtuesve turq zgjohet dhe është e gatshme për të flijuar jetën për idealet e pastra shqiptare dhe lirinë nga pushtuesit e rinj komunist, që po vinin në pushtet përmes një ideologjie mashtruese, duke i hedhur "trutë e gomarit" naivëve të rinj. Nga ana e tjetër Princi i Derës së Gjomarkut Kapidani i Mirditës Dr. Mark Gjomarku i bindur në besimin e tyre u mbështetë në vendosmërinë e luftarëve besnikë, që ishin gati me shpirtin e sakrificës për të bërë gjithçka, për Kapidanin e tyne, nuk ngurroi që të fillojë aktivitetin politik e ushtarak (luftarak) kundër regjimit komunist që kishte filluar të shkallmojë në themel ndërtesën kombëtare (fq. 72). 


* * *
Libri i shkruar nga Kapidani i Mirditës Ndue Gjon Marku, mbetet një vepër e rëndësishme në ndriçimin e historisë së Mirditës, krahinë me një rrugë të lavdishme në historinë e popullit shqiptar. Kjo krenari e respekt për këtë popull është shprehur në të gjithë faqet e librit jetëshkrimor të autorit shumë të mirënjohur në Shqipëri dhe ShBA, përsonalitetit dhe burrit me besë e mençuri, urti e traditë të hershme të Principatës së Mirditës - Dera e Gjomarkut, një pinjoll i së cilës Kapidani Ndue Gjon Marku mbeti deri në ditët tona. Autori me një shpirt fisniku dhe gjuhë të pastër shqipe të mësuar në trojet e të parëve në Orosh, ndonëse ka kaluar 80 vite mbi supe, ai është i freskët dhe krenar për historinë e popullit të Mirditës gjatë shekujve të historisë dhe me një modesti të trashëguar nga Dera e Gjomarkut autori thotë se i lashë popullit tim, vendit tim dhe të parëve të mi këtë vepër, nëpër të cilën kaloi Dera e Kapidanit, duke gdhendur thellë në kujtesën popullore historinë e vërtetë pa pasione e emocione politike, por me gjuhën e fakteve histortike, sikurse dëshmon nëna histori. 


Pershendetje nga Alba

----------

